

Village Green Project (public air quality display) - tacon
http://villagegreen.airnowtech.org/welcome

======
tacon
The Houston public radio station aired a segment on how the City of Houston
was all for installing one of these air quality monitors, at an elementary
school no less, but it needed some funding from the state Texas Commission on
Environmental Quality, which declined. My only question is: Where do I send my
check to help get this thing installed in Houston?

[http://www.houstonpublicmedia.org/news/texas-passes-on-
new-p...](http://www.houstonpublicmedia.org/news/texas-passes-on-new-park-
benches-equipped-with-air-analyzers/)

